# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6.5 VLD Hunter

## taupo_cowboy

Hi,
Has anybody got 15 Berger VLD HUnter 6.5 projectiles they'd like to sell or swap for 143 Grain ELD-X? I'd like to give the Bergers ago, but don't really want to buy 100.

Thanks.

----------


## tetawa

Gunworks usually sells sample packs.

----------


## nzfubz

> Hi,
> Has anybody got 15 Berger VLD HUnter 6.5 projectiles they'd like to sell or swap for 143 Grain ELD-X? I'd like to give the Bergers ago, but don't really want to buy 100.
> 
> Thanks.


Think I have some, will look this eve and let you know

----------


## nzfubz

Not sure if these are what you want, they might be match? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## taupo_cowboy

Thanks @nzfubz, Id like to be certain theyre hunter not match.

----------

